# 2 x 600 w vertical scrog cage diameter



## mrtibbs316 (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi people.

I have a simple question regarding a vertical scrog i am in the process of setting up 

I will be running 2 stacked 600ws, and need to know what size cage i should be running.

This will be a true Barebulb without the use of cooltubes.

Roughly what diameter cage would you guys use for this kind of setup. 

I would prefer if everyone replied in full diameter of the cage, and not distance from bulb\Radius if possible.

Thanks people. 

Appreciate the help


----------



## gr865 (Oct 8, 2016)

You should consider individual screens. Much easier to work on your plants, the plants can be move toward or away from the lamps and if needed can be placed on blocks to even any height difference between plants.
I modified this from a design I found on another site. They hold a 2 or 3 gallon Smart Pot so you can adjust your design for the size pots you will be using. I am running straight Canna coco in a two gallon pot now.



Screen is 40 x 18 inches, total height is 50 inches. Can give you measurements if you would like.

This shows the handle I added to make it easier to move them around.


GR


----------



## Michiganjesse (Oct 8, 2016)

gr865 said:


> You should consider individual screens. Much easier to work on your plants, the plants can be move toward or away from the lamps and if needed can be placed on blocks to even any height difference between plants.
> I modified this from a design I found on another site. They hold a 2 or 3 gallon Smart Pot so you can adjust your design for the size pots you will be using. I am running straight Canna coco in a two gallon pot now.
> 
> 
> ...


I really like your set up how much square foot space does each plant take up about? Or better yet if i have a 5x5 room how many plants can i put in there 8 ft tall walls


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 8, 2016)

looks like a really bad caterpillar problem in that bottom picture....


----------



## gr865 (Oct 8, 2016)

My screens are about 3 feet apart at the widest point in a 4x4 with the rez in the tent and I am running a 400W HPS. Only burn was from a branch that leaned into the lamp.
I would say with two 600's in a 5x5 you could do 6 to 8 with no problems, being able to move the plants to adjust to the light and heat is a good thing, so no need to cram the plants in there.
I use Blumats with quick disconnects and that makes it easy to remove the plants. I am sure you could do it with some form of drip system also. Have not thought that one out yet.
Showing rez to the left and the amount of space remaining for the plants, one plant removed for the pic. My next grow the rez is out of the tent.

My space at 3 days before 12/12.


As I said rez will be out of the tent, will solve a couple of problems. One is heat fluctuation of the rez and the second will hopefully lower humidity. Mine is not that bad, high of 74% low around 62%. Don't think I will do any better then 60%+/-, but it will also give me more room in the tent to move around. You have so many options, if not limited on plant numbers you could look at stadium grow, or you could just line the wall with netting work them in the tent. I like being able to move them though.

Keep us posted on what your doing, if you need any measurements let me know.

GR


----------



## gr865 (Oct 9, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> looks like a really bad caterpillar problem in that bottom picture....


What? Where do you see caterpillar damage? Unless your talking about the yellow caterpillars then LOL. If not I have no idea what you mean, please explain.
GR


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 9, 2016)

i was talking about the yellow twisties, any posts i make after 10 pm should be considered to be made under the influence of mind altering substances, and not taken very seriously.


----------



## gr865 (Oct 10, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i was talking about the yellow twisties, any posts i make after 10 pm should be considered to be made under the influence of mind altering substances, and not taken very seriously.


You about freaked me, because I was reading it after 10 pm under the influence of mind altering substances.
I had a bout with some caterpillars in early veg, so I though you saw something I didn't, fucking stoned ol' hippy I am, LOL

I cut a trash lower branch off the mutant BC1 the other day, been drying in the room for about 5 days now, and gave it a taste, green taste of course, but tasted some sweetness and for smoking the two tiny bud from the base of the branch at the base of the plant, I got a very decent buz going on.

GR


----------



## gr865 (Oct 10, 2016)

QUOTE="Michiganjesse, post: 13028428, member: 931721"]I really like your set up how much square foot space does each plant take up about? Or better yet if i have a 5x5 room how many plants can i put in there 8 ft tall walls[/QUOTE]

Over all dimensions including screen is 52" X 18", each screen is 40"x18" or a total of 5 sq ft.
That gives me 25 sq ft of grow area compared to a horizontal grow which would be 16 sq ft.
If you are able to do 8 screens that would give you a grow area of 40 sq ft, compared to your tent size of 25 sq ft.

I just laid this out, it is a 5 x 5 area, the cardboard cutouts are only 15" but I gave them plenty of room or I think 8 plants would work.
 
You will have to figure out what works best for you.

GR


----------



## Michiganjesse (Oct 10, 2016)

gr865 said:


> QUOTE="Michiganjesse, post: 13028428, member: 931721"]I really like your set up how much square foot space does each plant take up about? Or better yet if i have a 5x5 room how many plants can i put in there 8 ft tall walls


Over all dimensions including screen is 52" X 18", each screen is 40"x18" or a total of 5 sq ft.
That gives me 25 sq ft of grow area compared to a horizontal grow which would be 16 sq ft.
If you are able to do 8 screens that would give you a grow area of 40 sq ft, compared to your tent size of 25 sq ft.

I just laid this out, it is a 5 x 5 area, the cardboard cutouts are only 15" but I gave them plenty of room or I think 8 plants would work.
View attachment 3801260
You will have to figure out what works best for you.

GR[/QUOTE]
Thanks I'm going to go with your set up 8 in flower is good for me.


----------



## gr865 (Oct 10, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> Over all dimensions including screen is 52" X 18", each screen is 40"x18" or a total of 5 sq ft.
> That gives me 25 sq ft of grow area compared to a horizontal grow which would be 16 sq ft.
> If you are able to do 8 screens that would give you a grow area of 40 sq ft, compared to your tent size of 25 sq ft.
> 
> ...


Thanks I'm going to go with your set up 8 in flower is good for me.[/QUOTE]

Just be sure you have room to move the plant in and out and that can be done by slipping the screens slightly behind each other during veg, you will want the full screens during flower for sure.
If you need any help let me know, glad to do it.

Oh one thing I am using 2" welded stainless, if I were to do it over I would make my entire frame the size of the screen, 40 x 18 and use that orange safety fencing. The areas where the wire was snipped on the stainless steel are sharp like razors, I have cut the hell out of my arms and hands. Going to take then down after this grow and grind the edges on them and if that does not do it I am going with the plastic fencing. 

GR


----------



## Michiganjesse (Oct 10, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Thanks I'm going to go with your set up 8 in flower is good for me.


Just be sure you have room to move the plant in and out and that can be done by slipping the screens slightly behind each other during veg, you will want the full screens during flower for sure.
If you need any help let me know, glad to do it.

Oh one thing I am using 2" welded stainless, if I were to do it over I would make my entire frame the size of the screen, 40 x 18 and use that orange safety fencing. The areas where the wire was snipped on the stainless steel are sharp like razors, I have cut the hell out of my arms and hands. Going to take then down after this grow and grind the edges on them and if that does not do it I am going with the plastic fencing.

GR[/QUOTE]
I was thinking regular scorg netting? Or green wire garden fence. I have orange fence already. I also have the garden fence. So you think the frame with wheels should be the width of the fence? Is that what you mean. Thank you for the help. How do you light the room? I have 2 ufos 180 watt one 420 watt led panel and a 300 watt led panel along with 300 watt cfl flower bulb. Was thinking 400 or 600 hps but can i run cool tube in the vertical? Got pics i can see?


----------



## Michiganjesse (Oct 10, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Thanks I'm going to go with your set up 8 in flower is good for me.


Just be sure you have room to move the plant in and out and that can be done by slipping the screens slightly behind each other during veg, you will want the full screens during flower for sure.
If you need any help let me know, glad to do it.

Oh one thing I am using 2" welded stainless, if I were to do it over I would make my entire frame the size of the screen, 40 x 18 and use that orange safety fencing. The areas where the wire was snipped on the stainless steel are sharp like razors, I have cut the hell out of my arms and hands. Going to take then down after this grow and grind the edges on them and if that does not do it I am going with the plastic fencing.

GR[/QUOTE]
Thank you for taking the time out to lay out the area that was very helpful


----------



## gr865 (Oct 10, 2016)

[/QUOTE]
I was thinking regular scorg netting? Or green wire garden fence. I have orange fence already. I also have the garden fence. So you think the frame with wheels should be the width of the fence? Is that what you mean. Thank you for the help. How do you light the room? I have 2 ufos 180 watt one 420 watt led panel and a 300 watt led panel along with 300 watt cfl flower bulb. Was thinking 400 or 600 hps but can i run cool tube in the vertical? Got pics i can see?[/QUOTE]

Scrog netting should be great, just give yourself plenty of room.
They do not have wheels, but make the frame the width you want your fence , Make the plant stand somewhat smaller just enough to hold the plant. The weight of what ever size pot you choose will keep the plant in place. Mine in plant stand is around 12x9, tee shape frame with the wire stand on it. Never a fear of it tilting over. You have lots of space to play with, make you some templates, and lay they around to get the best configuration that works for you. 
I run a bare bulb 400W and my 5 plants are in about a three foot diameter circle. I have the fan blowing from the base and one fan blow on the plants. I am not using a cool tube, you should not need it.
Have you read much about vertical growing in coco? Sorry to ask that question, but just would like to know where your are in the process.
This pic show the setup the best, it was taken in mid July or so. I had just installed the Blumat system and got it setup and running.
I have also removed that screen covering the light, put it on there to keep from getting burned but it was blocking too much light.



This shows the rez and stand, I have since added a 14 gallon secondary rez that keep and constant flow between the two rez's. 


This look is going to change next grow.

GR


----------



## gr865 (Oct 10, 2016)

Sorry forgot one with the screen in place, stoned ol' hippy!,


----------



## Michiganjesse (Oct 10, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Sorry forgot one with the screen in place, stoned ol' hippy!,View attachment 3801826


So my plan is to build a 5x5 room in my back room at the house i have remodeled almost done been six months getting old hipster lol here i use to wear bell bottoms in high school wanta be hippie. Made my own. But anyway i grow organic super soil. I'll have to room. I have a bunch of led. Panels I'd like to utilize and going to get 400 or 600 hps eventually but i have 300 watt cfl flower bulb 1200 watts led. Side light? Or above canopy? Just learning about vertical in losing my extra room but i can steal 5x5 in my utility room. I can veg in an extra closet. I won't be set up for another month slowly tearing down my grow here before i move. Still got 4 in flower. I'm totally new to vertical I had a whole room before but now smaller area.


----------

